# Failed inspection



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Customer supplied pull out faucet in laundry room needs a backflow check. I would think the faucet manufacturer would know that. (pfister)


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

fourcornerhome said:


> Customer supplied pull out faucet in laundry room needs a backflow check. I would think the faucet manufacturer would know that. (pfister)


I would think the plumber that installed it would know that, as that is not the code everywhere in the country.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just curious. Why the backflow preventer on a faucet. I thought that was for things that were designed to have water in them already like a boiler or something like that. How is a faucet going to let water enter it?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Just curious. Why the backflow preventer on a faucet. I thought that was for things that were designed to have water in them already like a boiler or something like that. How is a faucet going to let water enter it?


Back in school they showed us the force of a vacuum created, we saw water 2" lower then the faucet just getting sucked up, it was really amazing to see. The hot water tank explosion video was neat too.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Back flow preventers are designed to prevent soiled or contaminated water from reentering the city circuit. The faucet has nothing to do with it. Perhaps the faucet is near the irrigation take off. Just have it checked. Complying is passing is moving on with a pay check.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Just curious. Why the backflow preventer on a faucet. I thought that was for things that were designed to have water in them already like a boiler or something like that. How is a faucet going to let water enter it?


If you have a hose that gets left laying in the bottom of a laundry tray it can allow waste water into the water supply under the right conditions.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

So this particular faucet must have GHT or must extend into the laundry tray.

Sounds like Fourcorner should be blaming either the GC (himself) or the plumber ( probably Fourcorner, if I was to guess)


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> If you have a hose that gets left laying in the bottom of a laundry tray it can allow waste water into the water supply under the right conditions.


Why isn't it required on all faucets? Does a laundry faucet always have hose threads on it?


----------



## D and D (Sep 15, 2011)

fourcornerhome said:


> Customer supplied pull out faucet in laundry room...


I think it's because it's a pull-out faucet. If the pull-out head were left laying in the bottom of the wash basin it could allow the back flow without the checkvalve.


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

Most likely because the head of the pull out faucet could come into contact with the water in the sink and the water could be sucked back into the water supply

:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I see. I guess I was thinking a swing out, not a pull out with a hose attachment. I get it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:clap:


KillerToiletSpider said:


> If you have a hose that gets left laying in the bottom of a laundry tray it can allow waste water into the water supply under the right conditions.


Great Point

:clap:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

after checking the paper work again, the faucet does in fact have the check valve. I have to have a reinspection to show him where it is.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations. We keep all of our paperwork in one folder on site for this reason.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

just goes to show that plumbers have a license for a reason...its the little things that can fuk up lots of stuff, that the pretend plumbers dont know


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rex said:


> just goes to show that plumbers have a license for a reason...its the little things that can fuk up lots of stuff, that the pretend plumbers dont know


Amen,

I threw my plumbing box out for that reason. Its sooooo much cheaper in the end to hire a plumber.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rex said:


> just goes to show that plumbers have a license for a reason...its the little things that can fuk up lots of stuff, that the pretend plumbers dont know


The hell you say.

2 days ago I couldn't spell plummer, today I is one.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

fourcornerhome said:


> after checking the paper work again, the faucet does in fact have the check valve. I have to have a reinspection to show him where it is.


A good inspector that knows his stuff should know where it is


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Hand held showers are supposed to have a back flow preventer on them as well


----------



## 422 plumber (Mar 21, 2010)

Smatt said:


> A good inspector that knows his stuff should know where it is


It's not up to the inspector to tear apart a faucet, it's up to the plumber being inspected to have the necessary documentation or ASSE/ASME stamps accessible.


----------

